# Anybody have hijacked bootmenu for CM7, please post. goo doesnt have it.



## aarkayx (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot people.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I could use it as well. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Also isnt there one for regular GB roms?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

GT***	All credit for the boot Menu goes to WizardOfOs of course. This will be removed once Wizard gets his files back online***

Here you guys go. this particular file is made by me. This is my first time making a flashable zip file. Its 1 a.m. here and I'm tired. What I didn't notice when making this file was that I was using an old scripting method that isn't compatible with the new CWR 5.0.2.0. So that means you need to download ROM manager and downgrade to CWR 2.5 to flash this zip. I'm sorry. Like I said its my first flashable zip. Had to research it and it took me 15 minutes. I flashed it myself and it does work.

Link removed

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarkayx (Jun 7, 2011)

chiruscan said:


> Also isnt there one for regular GB roms?


Regular GB ones dont work with CM7. Dont try it you will get stuck. You will be able to get in the bootmenu but will NOT be able to boot in OS


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Right Im just trying to clarify there is like 3 differtn bootmenus for CM9, CM7, and GB ROMs i believe


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did mine work?

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarkayx (Jun 7, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Did mine work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


I am kindda noob so I am afraid to try.


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

If you're worried about the downgrade to CWM 2.5, just go to ROM manager, scroll to the bottom and push "all clockworkmod recovieries." When I do that, I only get one option, 2.5.0.7, which should do the trick. Select it, follow the prompts, and voila! You now have CWM 2.5.0.7 flashed to your phone.

As far as flashing the Bootmenu, I was told to do it when flashing a rom (this is how to do it for CM9, I can't confirm for CM7, though it still makes sense to me to do it that way); i.e. full wipe, then flash rom, gapps (if necessary) and then Bootmenu, in that order and in the same recovery session, then reboot. Deadly_Hamsters , can you confirm whether it is necessary to flash it in this way or is it safe to flash like any ordinary flash package?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

You can flash with just a cache wipe. I'm gonna put together a zip here in a minute so u don't have to downgrade cwm.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Hope this works for you guys that want it without downgrading cwm. I just used hamsters files and updated the update binary and script
*file deleted*

@hamsters check out the Amend2edify program if you need an easy way to make the edify scripts. (At least until you feel comfortable making them without it) it helped me out alot at first

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you happen to have the GB one wigs?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No. I only have the Cm9 vers. I just repackaged the files that hamsters supplied. Sorry

Edit. Actually its preinstalled with VXL which I'm running right now so maybe I can get it up tomarrow. I will if i get some free time
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you extract it through VXL? Root explorer?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can extract it from the rom.zip. Easy peasy. Then of course make sure the updater-script is good to go on the new zip is good, sign, and good to go.

Edify if a good way to do it. If you have a bit of basic coding knowledge in just about anything its easy enough to learn basic scripting on an updater-script. I have little to no experience in java/smali but I have a bit of C/C++ and php/html; so just reading a few updater-scripts from ROMs and a bit of trial and error I was able to figure it out pretty fast.

BTW, gedit is a great program for this, and of course just make sure you are saving in the correct method (Unix/Linux scripting)

As far as tearing out the bootmenu from VXL, Root Explorer will work, and then you could drop the necessary files into one of the other bootmenu .zips probably. I would just do it on a PC, just to check the updater scripts and make sure everything is peachy. Just the way I prefer


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's how I did it.I extracted the files from Mt MIUI installation I just used the old amend scripting instead of edify. I still try to get the right files from VXR tomorrow of nobody else does and use the right script method this time

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Bootmenu for GB
*file deleted*

And for good measure here's CM9 as well
*file deleted*

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kghayse (Jun 12, 2012)

Wizard posted these all back to his Goo page


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup looks like it. Removed my links

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## phatreno (Feb 21, 2012)

heres cm7 cm9 and gb bootmenu https://www.dropbox....5q/NjyrWE3yLg?m


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You can remove your links. Wizard put his files back on goo

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

